# Megaupload without slots download for Firefox



## _______ (Aug 15, 2006)

This emulate the alexa toolbar,
and we can download without slots.

U r not installing Alexa... which is a spyware... u r making megaupload believe that ur browser has Alexa toolbar installed...


Get User Agent Switcher From the atttached file , rename the .zip extension to .xpi and install it.

*www.pinlive.com/downloads/884-megaupload-without-slots-download-firefox.html

Then after u intall and reopen browser u will find useragent switch in tools.

go to options--> user agent--> add-->

Discription: MEGAUPLOAD

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar)

Close and reopen browser. When ever u visit Megaupload use User agent switcher and select MEGAUPLOAD.


Enjoy....


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 16, 2006)

Ditto from here


> *www.pinlive.com/downloads/884-megaupload-without-slots-download-firefox.html



BTW the plugin is incompitable with firefox v2


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Fx v2 isnt out yet, cant really tell if anything would be compatible or not at all.


----------



## nach p (Aug 16, 2006)

thnx for sharin info.
installed extension ,
will check whether trick is workin or not for me!!!!


----------



## plsoft (Aug 16, 2006)

PinKLip said:
			
		

> BTW the plugin is incompitable with firefox v2


Try using Nightly Tester Tools extention. It will force compatibility on the beta versions as well.


----------



## rohan (Aug 16, 2006)

You can also do this with IE, open regedit and just create a String value in:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform

The name of the String value should be 'Alexa Toolbar'. In case any keys don't exist in the above given path... just create those keys (keys are what appear as folders in ur registry editor)

read this thing somewhere.. don't remember...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

It was posted before, here too


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 17, 2006)

thnx both the methods are workin for me...


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 17, 2006)

ya its working superb.. now i can do any no of downloads from MU at the same time also


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2006)

hey warning for all the firefox trick will ruin your *java*


----------



## nach p (Aug 22, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey warning for all the firefox trick will ruin your *java*



Can u explain a little bit.,am not able to understand what do u mean.

Is it affect proper working of java or what else?


----------



## ACPigeon (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't work for me. I still have a download limit.


----------



## tech_freak (Sep 2, 2006)

hey where do i get that user swicth for that pinlive.com link is not working...
please help!!!...and reply soon.


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

posted long time back in vishals tut.


----------



## nach p (Sep 14, 2006)

worked for me.


----------



## abhi_shake (Oct 10, 2006)

tech_freak said:
			
		

> hey where do i get that user swicth for that pinlive.com link is not working...
> please help!!!...and reply soon.



go to www.mozilla.com/extensions search for User Agent Switcher and DOWNLOAD it..........there you now have it.

By the way, this hack also works for sexuploader


----------

